# Camping at Strawberry



## FlyGuy4 (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi Everyone, 

I'm wanting to camp at Strawberry this weekend but see that all the campgrounds are closed until May. Does anyone know if i can pitch a tent next to the lake without any legal issues? Or do I have to be at a designated camp site only? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm not positive but I don't think you can just pitch a tent next to the parking lots. You should be able to find some disbursed camp sites by Clyde or Mud Creek depending on where you are trying to fish.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What does it even look like up there right now? 

I would expect a lot of mud.


----------



## FlyGuy4 (Apr 19, 2018)

it's pretty muddy in some areas, the ice has peeled back off the shoreline. The fishing reports have been really good with the ice melting.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Just looked at my FS map and all the drive in areas are marked day use only next to the lake.
I know there are places you can pitch a tent not too far away at Trout Creek, Clyde Creek,Mud Creek and Indian Creek but they might have snow this time of year.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Take the Wife, Kids, (If you have these items.) and make a nice outing by staying a night at the Lodge, then go fish. Believe me, this puts tons of points on the board with the wife!!!


----------

